# Fur Sale March 8th. 2014...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

This is a Bobcat Only Fur Sale:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I think you can sell your other fur in the parking lot...did anyone on here go last year?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I think that's the sale DesertGhost took a bunch of hides to last season. Maybe he'll chime in.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx catcapper...


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes indeed. I did in fact take a bunch of pelts from guys from all across the country to this sale. I put all of the fur up myself, for 2 reasons, ease of shipping, and handling of the pelts. One of the guys from Missouri got about $40 more per pelt than was offered in Missouri. A pelt from Virginia sold for $100 higher than any of the pelts were sold in Virginia from that area. Several pelts from Arizona did VERY well. they went from around $200 up to $900. the prices that were paid for those furs were VERY reasonable. The prices were pretty close to my estimates before the sale.

However, there was a friend of mine that had REALLY good pelts there that didnt fair as well as the ones I had there. Problem was, there were A LOT of guys "no sale"-ing their fur. This in turn really irritated the buyers and towards the end, it was pretty obvious they had had enough. But thats part of the sale. If you dont like the price, keep your fur.

SEVERAL of the pelts that were "no sale''-ed, were done so with more than $500 per pelt bids. these cats WERE NOT worth anywhere that kind of money. I walked through ALL of the fur on the tables and did my own estimates on all the lots. I had most of these furs in the $250-300 range. There were a LOT of sow belly females, an medium fur cats. I say medium fur because they were just barely past a "flat" cat. I mean BARELY. but hey, the guys thought they were going to send the fur somewhere else and get more money. I dont blame them for trying.

Will I be taking fur to the sale this year, probably. I say probably because I will do like I did last year and send the early fur up to the Feb NAFA sale. I have done well in that sale, as have several of my friends. I will more than likely take my later furs up to this sale. . . . .. If you have any more questions or concerns feel free to pm me or ask.

to answer the question about fur sold in the parking lot. Yes, there were a lot of furs sold in the parking lot. There were a bunch of cats sold outside the sale, I will not state the sale price of those furs, but I will say that they would have done A LOT better in the sale. Fox bought by Dennis got $25 each. I saw several coyotes go for $30-$40 each with a couple at $50. That is all I will say on an open forum about fur sold outside the sale.


----------



## cocoyote (May 2, 2011)

Minimum bids sure help on the buyers and saves them from wasting time bidding on fur that someone is going to no sale anyway, just food for thought. Buyers are not there to appraise fur, just to buy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good write up and report DesertGhost.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx DesertGhost, I may do the same (ship some pelts) for gas money...that is if I can catch some cats this year! I am new at cage trapping.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the follow-up DG.....


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

azpredatorhunter, If you send fur to NAFA, make sure it goes into the Feb or March sales. the January sale has been a joke for several years not. some fur does well at that fur, bobcats arent one of them.

If anyone wants me to put up and sell the furs let me know. I will be doing / offering the same services again this year. I like putting up fur and seeing how it looks when on the stretcher. . . . . when they sell for good money. thats even better!


----------

